# Crane Calls



## Duckpoor (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking forward to chasing the Cranes at the end of the Month..

Over the years we have put together a pretty nice spread of decoys and have better than fair luck getting them to come to the decoys. 
Started out standing in a fence row and slowly managed to get them to come. 
I have had little of no luck finding a good Crane Call.

I own a really old Haydel.. only one I have ever seen. which are no longer avl.. according to the folks there, they never were available..LOL
Big River calls makes a strange one built on a mallard call barrel and guts that blows backwards.. mouth piece to barrel , not to bad.

Friends we hunt with in Sask. Mouth call ... and I am never gonna get there.

What does anyone else use and if you recall where can a guy find one?

Thanks 
R Green


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

try a short reed canada call, and roll your tongue while blowing, i can get it to sound pretty good, but i haven't tested it on the cranes yet.


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Haydel's makes a decent crane call, they also sell a wooden one with 3 sounds on this site and it is good


----------



## tbone_84 (Oct 27, 2006)

Try an Olt T-20 predator call. Works like magic and also works for white fronts. Trick is to cut off some of the air and roll your tongue.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ucts_id/86


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple B said:


> try a short reed canada call, and roll your tongue while blowing,


Bingo :wink:


----------

